# Used Litespeed M1 for $1000, good deal?



## pnmgroup (Dec 10, 2011)

*Used 2011 LitespeedM1 for $1000, good deal?*

I have friend selling 2011 LitespeedM1 for $1000, and I am wondering if this is good deal or not? I know new one is now on sale for $1500 but my budget is $1000.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

pnmgroup said:


> I have friend selling 2011 LitespeedM1 for $1000, and I am wondering if this is good deal or not? I know new one is now on sale for $1500 but my budget is $1000.


If the 2011 Litespeed is only 1000, then something must be wrong with tit. In additon, Don't think the new ones are selling anywhere neear $1500. I think $1500 might cover the wheels on a new Litespeed bike!


----------



## DrD (Feb 5, 2000)

since the original post is over a year old, they might have made a decision by now... in any event, the M1 was litespeed's sub-$2k bike (msrp of just under $2k with SRAM apex - a quick search and you can find the bike brand spankin' new for $1365 plus shipping)


----------

